# Question about swarms.



## redsnow (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm just curious, what is the maximum distance that a swarm will fly from it's original hive?


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

If you are interested in swarm behavior, I strongly suggest "Honey Bee Democracy" by Thomas Seeley. great info not just on the how and why of swarms, but also gives insight into bee culture...very good read.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

Well Being where a swarm most generally heads off for a site discovered by their scouts and determined by investigation and agreement. That the scouts generally search the area they are familiar with for such locations I would venture to say that the average swarm settles within two miles of their original hive location.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 19, 2016)

I would assume that since the average hive spreads out 8,000 acres from their hive for gathering pollen and nectar. I would think, and of course I could be wrong (i am very new to beekeeping) but I would assume if a hive swarmed they would not go further than the 8,000 acres they are used to being on.

Which falls in line with the comment above 8,000 acres is about 2 square miles.


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

knucklehead said:


> I would assume that since the average hive spreads out 8,000 acres from their hive for gathering pollen and nectar. I would think, and of course I could be wrong (i am very new to beekeeping) but I would assume if a hive swarmed they would not go further than the 8,000 acres they are used to being on.
> 
> Which falls in line with the comment above 8,000 acres is about 2 square miles.


8,000 acres is about 12.5 square miles. If bees can fly 3 miles in a radius from a central point, then that encompasses about 15 - 18,000 acres.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 19, 2016)

You are correct, my math was off on the acres/miles.


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

knucklehead said:


> You are correct, my math was off on the acres/miles.


Amazes me that those little bugs can completely cover almost 20,000 acres


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have a question. For 50 years the AVERAGE foraging distance of a honeybee has been 2 miles. Yes, I know they have been occasionally tracked 4 times that distance! But I have seen it posted quite frequently of late that the average is 3 miles. When Did it change? Or is this another case of if it is said enough it becomes fact?

2 mil radius =16 sq miles Times 670 acres = 10720


----------



## redsnow (Dec 26, 2015)

Guys, let's brush up on our math skills a little bit. It's been a good while since I sat in math class too.

If we're dealing with a 2 mile radius, area would equal, (Pi)x R2. 3.14x4 = 12.56 sq miles. 640 acres per square mile. 12.5x640=8,000+ acres.

I'm not sure, but if a hive is healthy enough to swarm, chances are they live in a good area for bees. I've been hearing about folks catching swarms in their own bee yard. 

But 2 or 3 miles, air miles, that'd put them out at near the edge of their old range. New turf.

Tell you why I asked, last fall I had 2 feral hives on bait. Both hives would be within 2 miles of a friends 2 domestic hives. Just guessing, I'd say the one hive is within 3/4's of a mile from his hives. 

I had my friends bees on bait also, then I found out that he had bees, so started to ignore his pretty yellow bees.


----------

